# Anyone have and suggestions on varmint poppers?



## peefyloo (Apr 30, 2009)

Now that spring is here, I'm having my bird feeders raided by squirrels. Rabbits get the gardens. Racoons, opossums, etc.. at night... and even deer going at my woodpecker feeder.

I don't care about the deer. But ya know... there is nothing like helping the good cause to keep them animals in check. Sure, there is other methods, but this is way more fun ;).

I'm looking for suggestions for a caliber and a rifle. Relatively cheap in price, but will get the job done.

I've heard praise about the .17 HMR, any thoughs?


----------



## Chad (Apr 30, 2009)

peefyloo said:


> ...I'm looking for suggestions for a caliber and a rifle. Relatively cheap in price, but will get the job done.
> 
> I've heard praise about the .17 HMR, any thoughs?



Mine shoots great. This was the lowest priced 17hmr in the store at the time, no accutrigger, regular barrel. I would not call the ammo cheap @ about $13.00 a box of 50. I think the .22mag runs a bit cheaper and, of course, the .22lr ammo is significantly lower cost.

I did this a few months ago for another forum......don't think I posted it here(?).....anyway

Had a slight left to right 2-3mph breeze most of the day, all groups are five shots. Winchester 17gr ammunition:







1. 50yds, 1/2", 
2. 50yds, sub 1/2"
3. 100yds, near 1 3/4" ..oops..
4. 100yds, sub 3/4"
5. 200yds, 3"
6. 200yds, 2" ...dead calm for this group

Trigger was horrible when I first bought it. It smoothed out beautifully after a few 100rds went downrange.
Savage 93VS:


----------



## 7point62 (Apr 30, 2009)

For squirrels I'd recommend a Ruger 10-22. You need something stouter for 'coons, badgers, woodchucks, prairie dogs, possoms etc and 22 mag or 17 HMR is a good choice. I'd use a bigger caliber on deer.


----------



## Marauder06 (Apr 30, 2009)

Suppressed 10-22, if they make such a thing.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 30, 2009)

Problem with any rifle is range, bullets can travel a good distance. 

20 G with 9 shot can be a answer if range is a issue.*

Also a live trap, than finish them off with a air rifle. *

There are other alternatives, such a repellents. 



* ones I use.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 30, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> Suppressed 10-22, if they make such a thing.



They do and it's F-ing cool! ;)


Ruger 10-22 with a target barrel is the cheap way to go! :2c:


----------



## 08steeda (Apr 30, 2009)

If you are looking for something to use around the house I use a Remington Vantage 1200 FPS Air Rifle with .177 Gamo PBA pellets.

I can take a full sized Raccoon out from about 50 yds. I hit squirrels all day long in the head from over 150 ft!

It came with a crappy scope and I put a Bushnell Scope on it from a .22. Works like a charm and pretty darn quiet!!!

In the summer I bait my trash cans on garbage night! I sit in the garage with the lights out, a little scotch maybe a cigar and wait! 

Leave a lid off and put tuna on the top. Drop those little bastards right inside the trash can. Just walk over and put the lid on, no clean-up!!!

Never had to shoot them more than once! Pretty accurate!!!


----------



## peefyloo (May 1, 2009)

It's basically going to be within 100 yards, maybe out to 150 yards. I'll be shooting out a window or the deck. Nothing to far.

Thanks for the info guys ;)


Also...

Anyone have any opinions on Henry's AR-7 like rifles?


----------



## 8'Duece (May 1, 2009)

I've got an older Marlin .22 that works fine on critters of that size.


----------



## Ranger Psych (May 1, 2009)

If you want something using powder, basically any bolt action .22 with either target peeps or a scope will do the job admirably.

Want to change it up and have something new in the bag?

Diana RWS 460 Magnum Combo air rifle.

My uncle has one, I shot it as a kid. It'll make a bluejay explode at 50 yards if you use a hollowpoint pellet. Because it's not a pump or break action like most air rifles, you retain a true zero due to not interfering with action to barrel alignment, and having a set pressure level due to the spring piston action.... unlike the 2 air rifles I have in the house now.  once other things are taken care of I'll be getting one myself.

ACCURATE as all fuck.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 1, 2009)

peefyloo said:


> Anyone have any opinions on Henry's AR-7 like rifles?



I have a AR-7, older one made before Henry made them.  

I have several 22, a Marlin 57 and Remington 551-I, very accurate.  AR 7 is cool because it can be taken apart for back backing, canoeing, etc. It seems reasonably accurate.


----------



## 08steeda (May 1, 2009)

I have an older AR-7 too. Dad bought it for canoe trips. Fun but NOT supper accurate. It is okay and can get the job done but not nearly as accurate as a decent .22 or even my air rifle.


----------



## HOLLiS (May 1, 2009)

One of my views on 22s, a person can not own enough of them. :)

Some of the new .17HMR, are sweet.  I have one, but it is Thompson Contender setup.   I have been eying a Savage, with a bull barrel. 

We need to someone to run for President on the Cheap Guns and Ammo Ticket.


----------



## 7point62 (May 1, 2009)

You gotta bark them squirrels. So ya don't damage the meat.


----------



## WillBrink (May 2, 2009)

peefyloo said:


> Now that spring is here, I'm having my bird feeders raided by squirrels. Rabbits get the gardens. Racoons, opossums, etc.. at night... and even deer going at my woodpecker feeder.
> 
> I don't care about the deer. But ya know... there is nothing like helping the good cause to keep them animals in check. Sure, there is other methods, but this is way more fun ;).
> 
> ...



It's flatter shooting then the .22 long rifle, but the costs compared to .22, I like the good old .22 long rifle. If you don't have limits in terms of neighbors and such, ye good old AR using 5.56/223 covers everything up to larger game and it turns squirrels into red mist. :)


----------



## HoosierAnnie (May 2, 2009)

Put bird feeder up on metal pole and then spray said pole with you fav brand of non stick spray. Not only will the squirrels not get in, but you will die laughing as they slide down


----------



## digrar (May 2, 2009)

Add some exel dets and you should be able to pop varmints of all sorts and sizes.


----------



## peefyloo (May 3, 2009)

lol...excel dets would work nicely..

i love the suggestions guys... but i forgot one thing to mention. I can't use a bolt action. Unfortunately I have a injury that limits my movement in my right hand and arm a bit. Semi-auto only.


----------



## RackMaster (May 3, 2009)

Marauder06 said:


> Suppressed 10-22, if they make such a thing.



 Or a potato... just saying... 

I just use a .22lr and I've taken out just about anything out there.  If you are worried about not having enough take down for larger pests, I'd suggest a .410 or .28 shotgun.  A slug or shot load of your choice, I'd suggest #6, 4 or 000 buck.   Just don't use a shot load on a skunk, that's a smelly mess to clean up.


----------

